# My 100th Post. To You!!!



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

So I thought I'd like to do something cool for my hundredth post, and I cannot think of a better way than this.
THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, to all of you. You have made me feel part of a family very quickly, and have been priceless with the help and support EVERYONE has given. Without you guys, the Stinkies would win, and all I can say is this. Keep this forum just way it is. Don't ever let politics get into it, cause that will be the downfall of it. Let's never forget why we started this lifestyle, to save out lives and stop smoking. No matter what we vape on, be it a Twisp, and old E-cigarette or a Reo or Sub Tank, the biggest thing is we stopped!! I salute you all for kicking (or in the process of) THE most difficult habit in the world to kick, and then still helping other people do it. BRAVO, Keep on Vaping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Marzuq (6/1/15)

Awesome 100th post. Couldn't have done it better than this. Big up to you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

What a way to hit the 100 mark. Fantastic. Nicely put.


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

That almost brought a tear to my eye bro... Awesome 100th post @Philip Dunkley


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

I guess no one told him the 100th post is to be done in the nude and the video posted on youtube?

Just kidding bud. Awesome post.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

Done. www.youtube.com/nude_vaping_freak_puts_out_500W_Fire_with_his_mind/00745.html

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gamma (6/1/15)

Dammit. I clicked on that....You got me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

HAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

So did I

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (6/1/15)

Well done


----------



## Silver (7/1/15)

Great post @Philip Dunkley 
Thanks for that. 
I like the way you put it


----------



## rvdwesth (7/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> So I thought I'd like to do something cool for my hundredth post, and I cannot think of a better way than this.
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, to all of you. You have made me feel part of a family very quickly, and have been priceless with the help and support EVERYONE has given. Without you guys, the Stinkies would win, and all I can say is this. Keep this forum just way it is. Don't ever let politics get into it, cause that will be the downfall of it. Let's never forget why we started this lifestyle, to save out lives and stop smoking. No matter what we vape on, be it a Twisp, and old E-cigarette or a Reo or Sub Tank, the biggest thing is we stopped!! I salute you all for kicking (or in the process of) THE most difficult habit in the world to kick, and then still helping other people do it. BRAVO, Keep on Vaping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Leke man leke


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> So I thought I'd like to do something cool for my hundredth post, and I cannot think of a better way than this.
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, to all of you. You have made me feel part of a family very quickly, and have been priceless with the help and support EVERYONE has given. Without you guys, the Stinkies would win, and all I can say is this. Keep this forum just way it is. Don't ever let politics get into it, cause that will be the downfall of it. Let's never forget why we started this lifestyle, to save out lives and stop smoking. No matter what we vape on, be it a Twisp, and old E-cigarette or a Reo or Sub Tank, the biggest thing is we stopped!! I salute you all for kicking (or in the process of) THE most difficult habit in the world to kick, and then still helping other people do it. BRAVO, Keep on Vaping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abdul (7/1/15)

nice post. 
as for the link, lol good one too


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Awesome @Philip Dunkley ...looking forward to the next 1000 from you


----------

